# Too cold for shorts yet?



## Steppylud (8 Nov 2014)

Debating putting my bib shorts on tomorrow morning or going for full length tights. Heading out at 6am (ish) and the temperature is supposed to be about 8 degrees and will probably be out for about 4 hours. What are people wearing at the moment?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Nov 2014)

Longs.


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2014)

I'd have my knees covered if under 10deg, but then they are knackered

If roubaix thermal tights you may end up warm as the forecast is sunny for south west London abd Surrey


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2014)

3/4s!


----------



## moo (8 Nov 2014)

Depends on the wind chill and ride effort. I can happily ride intervals down to 8c if it's not too windy. A casual commute would require longs tho. The key thing is to keep your knees warm. You'll feel it the following day and later in life otherwise.


----------



## gavroche (8 Nov 2014)

Longs


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> 3/4s!


+1 for that
Cold knees don't work well.

Cold and windy then longs, though I only have a pair of roubaix one's so can get too warm. Perhaps leg warmers is the answer..


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Nov 2014)

I hung my shorts up weeks ago! Longs from now - April (unless racing)


----------



## Steppylud (8 Nov 2014)

Longs it is! Think I need to get some 3/4's for this inbetweeny weather! Thanks all.


----------



## Brandane (8 Nov 2014)

Unless its HOT, i.e. over 20C, then I don't do shorts. I think I have a phobia about them ever since having to wear them to school (that was in Jamaica BTW, so probably a perfectly sensible requirement).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Nov 2014)

Two pairs of normal leggings, or one pair of trousers.
I don't do cycling clothing unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Studley (8 Nov 2014)

Tracky bottoms for me, I don't go far enough to get cold.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Nov 2014)

Been out in bib shorts myself today  (did have leg warmers on too though)  My bib shorts are the comfiest i have so best for longest rides, but I'd go for longs now the temp has dropped.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2014)

3/4's for me


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Nov 2014)

Leg warmers/shorts = choice later in the day


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2014)

Shorts with Altura winter cruisers. (you can always take the cruisers off if too hot)


----------



## snorri (8 Nov 2014)

I changed from shorts to longs in July on the northbound ferry before it reached Newcastle, now I'm wearing long overtrousers too.


----------



## HLaB (8 Nov 2014)

Knee warmers for me and in the unlikely event of being too hot I'll take them off at a stop but I like these days to keep joints covered if its below 15deg.


----------



## Saluki (8 Nov 2014)

3/4s or longs for me. My knees are not as young and tough as they once were.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Nov 2014)

Good to hear some sensible views this year, last year it was bragging rights to those who thought they were somehow tough by wearing shorts when the temp was hovering just above freezing. Mind you, plenty of MB'ers will stay in shorts throughout winter as they have to conform to the "look", hilarious. Dr pink has banned me from ever wearing 3/4 length because she says it is too girly, her words.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Good to hear some sensible views this year, last year it was bragging rights to those who thought they were somehow tough by wearing shorts when the temp was hovering just above freezing. Mind you, plenty of MB'ers will stay in shorts throughout winter as they have to conform to the "look", hilarious. Dr pink has banned me from ever wearing 3/4 length because she says it is too girly, her words.


I don't think that 3/4s look 'girly'! (Well, not unless you have 'girly' legs ...)

I am finally getting my cycling muscles back again and I quite like the look of my legs in 3/4s. I must confess though that the calf muscles between the bottom of the 3/4 legs and the tops of my overshoes were getting a bit chilly on my last ride so I think I will be digging out my full length tights soon.

Also - [_*CLOTTING ALERT - STOP READING NOW!*_ ] - my consultant told me that it was a good idea to keep my legs warm because cold blood is thicker and more likely to clot, which certainly caught my attention!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (8 Nov 2014)

Longs here, but was in 3/4s just a week or so back.


----------



## DooDah (8 Nov 2014)

Speedos for me.


----------



## winjim (8 Nov 2014)

Still in shorts but no way I'm getting up for six in the morning.


----------



## the_mikey (8 Nov 2014)

I've been using 3/4 length roubaix bib shorts this week.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Nov 2014)

Apalling varicous veins means I always wear 3/4s in mild or warm weather.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2014)

winjim said:


> Still in shorts but no way I'm getting up for six in the morning.


Out the door before 6 on days , good frost for 2 days in a row , guy in shorts said his shins were burning !


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2014)

Like @Mike_P ,(and for the same reason) I usually wear full length or 3/4, usually with compression hose that makes 3/4 look like tights anyway. In hot weather, I'll wear shorts, but it has to be pretty hot. Only about 45f here today, with strong winds, so I was out in full length pants, with both gloves and mittens on my hands as well as 2 coat layers.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2014)

Bibs with some industrial Helly thermal tights underneath.

I don't "do cold". Why bother with it?


----------



## summerdays (9 Nov 2014)

I'm with @Pat "5mph" in that I often don't wear cycle specific clothing, but the 3/4's go away in Oct normally (this year they kept making reappearances), and now I'll have arms and legs covered till some time in April or May.


----------



## Soltydog (9 Nov 2014)

I dont do 3/4s. I find its either warm enough for shorts or cold enough for longs & I'm unsure when I'd ever wear 3/4s. I did get a pair of knee warmers last year in a bundle from PBK, but yet to use them


----------



## mark c (9 Nov 2014)

Altura summer cruiser tights over shorts for me as they roll up small if i get to warm.


----------



## Steppylud (9 Nov 2014)

Didnt get to make the decision this morning, Noisy neighbours playing loud music til 2am didnt give me enough sleep to head out, too much on today to delay my ride. Annoyed and tired


----------



## bpsmith (9 Nov 2014)

Bib tights for me now. I prefer them to shorts generally, but the ones I have are far too warm for the Summer.


----------



## davdandy (9 Nov 2014)

I wore shorts last week and loved it.The legs warm up very quickly so i was perfectly comfortable.


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Nov 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Good to hear some sensible views this year, last year it was bragging rights to those who thought they were somehow tough by wearing shorts when the temp was hovering just above freezing. Mind you, plenty of MB'ers will stay in shorts throughout winter as they have to conform to the "look", hilarious. Dr pink has banned me from ever wearing 3/4 length because she says it is too girly, her words.


I ride a MTB but I wear what's appropriate and comfortable for me. 
Yesterday I was in longs, today I was in ¾'s.
I doubt the shorts will make an appearance again now until the Spring


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)

Longs under 3/4 humvees this morning. Don't care if I look like a nobber, plus it was very early and nobody saw me

Just longs on the road bike tonight though


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Nov 2014)

Cold today in my usual cycling shorts/lightweight jogging bottoms combo.

Cold trunk as well under two light layers and a light fleece.

Cold hands in fingerless gloves, and feet were starting to get chilly as the morning wore on.

Cold head in cotton cycle cap.

In summary, I made a right balls of clothing choice today.


----------



## Berties (9 Nov 2014)

Commuting in bibs and leg warmers in the morning ,and returning without warmers and long sleeves in the afternoon,with a windproof gillet ,if I ride in the cold with bib shorts I always cover my knees in muscle rub


----------



## I like Skol (9 Nov 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Good to hear some sensible views this year, last year it was bragging rights to those who thought they were somehow tough by wearing shorts when the temp was hovering just above freezing. Mind you, plenty of MB'ers will stay in shorts throughout winter as they have to conform to the "look", hilarious. Dr pink has banned me from ever wearing 3/4 length because she says it is too girly, her words.


Ahem! Mine is the voice of reason and it is still far too hot for anything that extends below the knee. We have had some lovely fresh dry Autumn weather recently and it has been lovely leaving the house at 5.30am for the 10 mile commute


----------



## BrynCP (9 Nov 2014)

I have read this with interest. I started cycling this time last year, but with a hybrid with chain guard, and I was just wearing trackies.

Now on the road bike however, I am not sure what I should be wearing. Obviously there is nothing wrong with trackies, except they tend to flap around in the wind and I don't like the tuck into my sock look! According to the Garmin it was 11C today; I wore shorts, but with three top layers, on a 45 mile ride.

During the week though I did wear some "cycling trousers" (that's what aldi call them anyway, they're sort of tights but loose in the wrong areas?) when it dropped to 6C. I also have a pair of DHB bib tights, but I haven't had the courage to wear them yet: they're pretty tight in the legs at even a 41" waist (and I am a 36" waist).


----------



## Mike_P (9 Nov 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> Cold today in my usual cycling shorts/lightweight jogging bottoms combo.
> 
> Cold trunk as well under two light layers and a light fleece.
> 
> ...



Know what you mean about cold trunk, first time out with a base layer under the jersey on today and really needed something else as well. Still I have a habit of cycling in cold places


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Ahem! Mine is the voice of reason


----------



## winjim (9 Nov 2014)

Today's attire: 3/4 bib knickers, ls base layer, ls jersey (thin), buff, full fingered gloves, thickish socks and I've swapped my insoles over to the winter ones. That was just about perfect.


----------



## Kastrol (9 Nov 2014)

Went out today in my bib shorts and leg warmers, just my altura transformer jacket on top half but it was lunch time with the sun shining


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2014)

Kastrol said:


> Went out today in my bib shorts and leg warmers, just my altura transformer jacket on top half but it was lunch time with the sun shining


Best thing I have bought that altura transformer top. My oh thought I was mad when I did but less than 2 months later he bought himself one as well!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2014)

Going by the long range weather forecast waterproofs may be a good idea soon!


----------



## Hyslop (9 Nov 2014)

Not too bad today for temperature,so,a Northwave base,nice new Cinelli jersey(just to show off) with armwarmers and a pair of knees under shorts were just enough.The jacket however made its appearance about an hour before sundown,just as the chill becomes apparent.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2014)

Jersey and long were all that were required, as it got into the 50's Fahrenheit. And I was just riding 7 miles or so.


----------



## maltloaf (10 Nov 2014)

Wore bib shorts and long sleeved Jersey today with full fingered gloves. Wished I had put a gilet on for the first 5 miles or so but warmed up nicely after that. No need for tights for me yet


----------



## Tigerbiten (10 Nov 2014)

Cannot wear longs when cycling as they cause my knees to hurt to much and I don't like to wear log sleeves because I cannot get at the elbow lock easily with it covered.
So I'm still in shorts and a vest top. I had a gilet and a glove on for the first half of the ride but ended up to hot so took them off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> In summary, *I made a right balls of clothing choice today*.


My usual trick.


----------



## thunderlips76 (10 Nov 2014)

It's boiling...... Just pedal faster


----------



## Kestevan (10 Nov 2014)

Today's the first time I've not gone with shorts & short sleeves - although I switched to long fingered gloves a couple of weeks ago.
The 3/4 came out as it was foggy and a bit nippy this morning.


----------



## NorvernRob (10 Nov 2014)

Went out yesterday at 7am and it was only 3c, so wore longs, short sleeved top with arm warmers and lightweight gilet. Started off a little chilly as the first mile is downhill, then it's 3 miles of climbing so was nicely warmed up by then and the rest of the ride was perfect.

Im not sure I buy into the cold knees thing though, I'm a postie and wear shorts for work unless it's sub zero - with last years mild winter I haven't worn trousers for two years. Unless it's really freezing my legs just don't feel cold.


----------



## iggibizzle (12 Nov 2014)

Unless it's really wet or close to frosty I just wear shorts. Purchased some leg warmers yesterday though so don't get caught out badly on the commute.


----------

